# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Alter, humanoid robot, Japan

## Airicist

Contributors:

Hiroshi Ishiguro

Takashi Ikegami

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Alter: a new type of robot

Published on Jul 29, 2016




> A demonstration of Alter — a new type of robot made by Takashi Ikegami (University of Tokyo), Hiroshi Ishiguro (Osaka University) and others — at Odaiba’s Miraikan museum on July 29. The robot can be viewed by the public until Aug. 6, 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Japan's latest humanoid robot makes its own moves"
A neural network means this robot moves and interacts all by itself.

by Mat Smith
July 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Robot That Runs Entirely off a Neural Network is Creepy as Hell"

by Darren Orf
August 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Alter — a robot that seems to be alive

Published on Aug 5, 2016




> Researchers from Osaka University and the University of Tokyo are exhibiting the new robot, called Alter, at the National Museum of Emerging Science and Innovation (the Miraikan) in Tokyo until Aug. 6.

----------


## Airicist

New humanoid robot controls its own movements

Published on Aug 16, 2016




> A Japanese robot that controls its own movements in response to its environment is showcased in Tokyo. Amy Pollock reports.

----------


## Airicist

"Hello World Japan: The Future Looks Like a Drunk Robot"

October 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

This Japanese robot learns and evolves based on its surroundings

Published on Oct 24, 2016




> Oct. 24 -- Japan has a unique fascination with androids and the quest to make robots more like humans. One of the country’s most original thinkers in this area is Professor Takashi Ikegami of the University of Tokyo. He has created androids filled with sensors and artificial intelligence software. The technology allows them to perceive the outside world and react to it as they see fit. Hello World host Ashlee Vance traveled to Tokyo to meet with Professor Ikegami and see his latest android creation. The robot they encounter flails about and makes strange gurgling noises as it responds to their movements and conversation. While it all looks rudimentary today, the technology is the precursor of what Ikegami predicts will be a new robotic life form that has its own culture, language, and desires. What could go wrong?

----------


## Airicist

Alter

Published on May 2, 2018




> “Alter” (Osaka University and the University of Tokyo)
> Miraikan Museum, Tokyo, Japan 
> December 2017

----------

